# Four year old Malinois for serious handler only



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a working security dog that is very strong but stable. Big and muscled up about 75 to 80 lbs. Great ball drive too. He is only available for a few days and then heads back to Mexico, we brought him here for training. Very reasonable in price. I would keep him for Dual Purpose Police Dog, but his age of four is over most departments requirements. He needs the right situation. He is serious, but not a mean dog to the handler, you just need to have the experience to handle him.

These are his videos. His name is Axe 

http://www.youtube.com/user/alvarohahj

Bryan


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Bryan~
The dog appears to have some movement issues in the back end. Is that just from him being down in drive in obedience and slinking, or is there an underlying medical problem? He is a big attractive boy and his grips look nice. Does he have an issue with gunfire? I noticed in the video that there was no gunfire. Also, how much are you asking?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Justin Eimer said:


> Bryan~
> The dog appears to have some movement issues in the back end. Is that just from him being down in drive in obedience and slinking, or is there an underlying medical problem?


Bryan can answer all of these questions for you, but I just wanted to note that Axe spent a day hanging out at my house last week and I didn't notice any structural/physical issues. We threw a ball around for him and from what I could see, he moves really well. I looked through the videos again and think I see what you're talking about in the first video (titled Axe0). Looks to me as if he is really digging in to pull the handler around in the first segment of the video.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been working with Axe for a few days now, he gets low so he can gain more leverage to drag you somewhere. He is very muscled and strong. So no, I have no knowledge of any health issues at all. Gun fire no problem.

For someone that wants a real dog to work with, learn from, teach decoys on, and employ this is a great dog and the price fits very nicely.

The ONLY reason I don't keep him, is he is four, and David Frost and others will tell you, his age is over the limit that most Police Depts. have written into their requirements. So, he would need a high priority Police situation, like a dog got hurt in a class and they needed a good quality dog asap.

Justin, if you are seriously interested, I will put you in direct negotiations with the handler of him,

Funny story about the horrors of training Police Dogs, I was taking muzzle attacks from him and knew something felt strange. His was hitting so hard, the muzzle slipped and THANK GOD, half of it in his mouth, but I did feel teeth, could have been ugly. Was a bad week for me, took another dog's muzzle in my face and split my lip clear through, my nose and mouth are beat up now. Got to love it

Like I said earlier, it didn't cost us much to bring him up anyway, so I wanted him here to train with.

[email protected]

Be at peace,
Bryan


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

bryan,

i think justin might be looking at the wrong dog. i didn't see any physical issues with axe. he might be talking about the FR dog in the main video window on that link. i too noticed that the dog in that video appears very handler soft as evidenced by the low posture and down ears during heeling.

i didn't see anything like that from axe...


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

hahaha, watch Axe's videos and what you really see is a handler affraid of Axe. It is why we have him here. He is a very strong dog and will push around a weak handler. 

The other dog is from France and will be a Top performing Ring 3 Dog, he looks slinky because of his akward size, he's absolutely huge. But, this dog is super fast in his attacks, no back problems.

Bryan


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> bryan,
> 
> i think justin might be looking at the wrong dog. i didn't see any physical issues with axe. he might be talking about the FR dog in the main video window on that link. i too noticed that the dog in that video appears very handler soft as evidenced by the low posture and down ears during heeling.
> 
> i didn't see anything like that from axe...


Tim~
You are correct... I am embarrassed... I was looking at the wrong dog. Now that I see Axe, I do not see any movement issues. The other dog on the other hand was awkward in the back end... Nice other than that. 

Bryan, I am not interested at this time, but I will ask around. I got your PM. Looks like it would be a good deal. Is he FCI? 

Konnie~
Thanks for your input... I was looking at the wrong video.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a reminder to everyone that interested parties should direct questions, money discussion, etc., to PMs or email.

"Admin" does allow regular posters to post these announcements (after checking with Mike), but then everything following happens off the forum.

Thanks! 

Good luck, Bryan!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Bryan, that is a very nice looking dog. Did he come from Mexico City? Their accent seems to be from there or southern Mexico. Their cussing is hilarious.


----------

